# Is HP latex good for tshirt heat tranfer



## mathewshe (Sep 26, 2015)

I am new here and had interested to start a t-shirt printing company with good graphics and really confused which way to go. DTG or Screen Printing or Plastimol transfer or heat transfer.

I prefer to go with HP latex 310 machine as it is versatile and can do more applications like wall, floor graphics and fine art reproduction. But some industry experts advised latex ink may not be suitable for garment heat transfer. 

Can anyone help me advising with their experience on which may be best machine/ink for garment heat transfer and which media will provide best soft feel results and last longer.


----------

